# Mandyanddave or sersol Help needed



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

I have it on good authority (nuke) that maybe you can help.
I have 2 questions regarding unidentified stuff in our Integra 810. 
1, there is a pair of switches on the seat section behind the passenger cab seat that houses the gas cupboard. What do they do? 
2, in that same seat section infront of the steel gas cuboard enclosure there is a timber lift out lid and underneath there is a fan unit connected to warm air ducting. What does this do? it does not come on when I turn the fan controller on the main panel (for the Truma C6002 heater) nor does it operate with the Truma E2400 cab auxiliary heater. 
Thanks in anticipation. 
Richard


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, no problem althougth mine is a 690.
The 2 swicthes operate an extra heater (from the engine) while on the move.
The other part you refer to is the heat exchanger for the above.
I suggest go to your m/h run the engine turn on the 2 switches an ENJOY. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hope this helps
Gary


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Did that work ?.
Gary


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Richard, Gary is spot on, one switch is on/off the other is fan speed control

Dave

ps change your avatar! (Hymer 644)


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Gary,
That's great thank you.
Dave, I'll do it now.
Yours
Richard


----------

